# Motors Not Moving, Please Help Figure out



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

OK got the CNC up and jogging, went and wired 5v fans on each of the Stepper motors, ran 5v and 12v up thru the cable chains, 5v for the Super PID and 12v for a later ad on (not connected) and now I cannot get it to move.

Originally when I turned on the Control box the motors made a noise like they set into gear, and all ran fine, now if I put my ear close to one of the motors is makes a low kind of Click noise and then silent and no movement.

I first thought it was the break out board, ordered another and it came in today put it in and no change.

I checked my ports and pins, I checked volts in the printer port I have 4.3 on the pins set for the motors hitting the arrow keys either way gives the same volt.

Power coming out the power supply..... I do not know how to check the steppers and the stepper drivers.

If I use the arrow keys in Mach3 the dro moves but the motors do not.

am I missing something?

could the ribbon cable go bad?

Nema 23 motors and 2M542-06 Drivers 

Thank you all in advance, this is a bit frustrating.

I put a couple calls and email in to the manufacture but no luck yet they must be crazy busy.......


----------



## Ryan360 (Jun 22, 2015)

where did you pull your power for the fans and the 12v? also are you sure your interface is actually connecting to mach3? maybe try shutting everything down. then turn on the power to the drives and interface, then turn your computer on and open mach3. iv had that happen where is randomly stopped working and i kinda had to reboot everything.


----------



## Sebashtion Houston (Nov 11, 2015)

thanks Ryan I got it figured out the Fan connected in the box was what I thought was coming off the BOB and it was actually powering the BOB. all works now..


----------

